# very bad smelling droppings.



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

well i been feeding my 26 day old baby bird "exact" baby formula, and his/her dropping is really bad smelling. i mean really bad. so what is going on?



pk


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It could be a sign of E.coli or salmonella or other bacteria. But those two are the most common.
What do the droppings look like?

Reti


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

srry idk i just barley changed his papers.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ohh and i forgot to tell you that i fed him some dry cat soaked in some cold water maby thats the problem?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pk, try and take a picture or two and post them here. Have you checked inside
the mouth for abnormal growths or odors?

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

what do i take a pic of??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> what do i take a pic of??


Well, fresh papers or not, sooner or later they won't be fresh anymore  

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you do the mouth check?

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> what do i take a pic of??


Pictures of the poops would be great for starters.

Shi


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yea i know, i checked and i didnt see any thing, and im wating for the papers to not be dry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> ....... and im wating for the papers to not be wet


What do you mean?

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i checked his mouth and i didnt see any thing, srry i messed up my idiot friend  was talking to me


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, once you get a driver's license, you'll have to be careful about
giving him a lift  

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yea ill bring some duck tape with me


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> yea ill bring some duck tape with me


    

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

at 26 days the pigeon should be eating seeds. its digestive system has movced from crp milk to adult diet by now.

Its like you getting a loose motion if you eat baby food now.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok ppl here is a pic


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

the first one is really bad srry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What are those little reddish looking dots?

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thats his blood... nono jkjk. ummm thats his baby formula.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, try adding about 1/4 tsp of apple cider vinegar to his formula, or buy some PLAIN yogurt, put about 1/2 tsp in the formula, or buy some Benebac powder from a pet store and, using their spoon that comes in the container, add that amount to the formula. Any one of the three should help get his tummy in shape.

Sure is a cutie.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

so what is wrong with him?


----------

